# Conversion Pump usage question



## LouisQC (Mar 13, 2009)

A newbie question... 

Is the pump supposed to be refilled by dipping the nib into the ink or is one supposed to remove the conversion pump and dip it's collar into the ink? Basically, do you remove the pump from the nib section?


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 13, 2009)

I might be wrong but I think you can do it either way. I generally leave the nib attached and fill through it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes either way would work but I leave the nib attached also, just be sure that the nib is below the  feed hole and that when it's full release 3 drops out.


----------



## PTJeff (Mar 13, 2009)

What's the purpose of 3 drops?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 13, 2009)

This might be helpful :

#4 Your Reservoir: Is it really full or only partly full?

or this:
http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/HOWTO/HelpfulHints.asp?Params=category=679-887%7Clevel=2-3%7Cpageid=3905-4920


----------



## Buzz (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm the odd one out so far, I prefer to remove the converter and dip it in the ink.  I seem to make marginally less mess this way.


----------



## DurocShark (Mar 15, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I'm the odd one out so far, I prefer to remove the converter and dip it in the ink.  I seem to make marginally less mess this way.


I guess there's two of us.


----------

